

Tools released at Defcon can crack widely used PPTP encryption in under a day - lesterbuck
http://www.csoonline.com/article/712429/tools-released-at-defcon-can-crack-widely-used-pptp-encryption-in-under-a-day

======
gnyman
I wonder how the big VPN service providers are going to react to this, as far
as I know ipredator (<http://ipredator.se/>) uses only MSCAP-2.

Also, why is this news not on the top of "hacker-news", it really puts the
usefulness of HN into question if news like these are buried somewhere :-(

